# Ello there, from Iowa!



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi! I'm a beginner breeder from a small town in Iowa! 
Just wanted to introduce myself and say I look forward to exploring this site!

Mice rule!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi from Arkansas! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello from Wisconsin! Welcome to the forum, what variety are you working with?


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcomes! As of now I have a small variety, I can't seem to find any breeders nearby. I have two piebald bucks, a few albino does, and a few I'm not to sure of what they are. I'm pretty new to the names of colors and whatnot. :? 
But I have a black buck with a gray belly, a brown buck with a dull brown belly. (they are brothers). A white doe with a few black marks on her rump, and a buck that looks like it would be chinchilla.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Feel free to post in the Variety Identification part of the forum, I know I always have fun trying to figure out the different kinds! How long have you been working with them, or are they a new addition?


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll have to figure out how to post a picture, as I only have access to the internet on my phone. :/ 
I've had most of them for about three months. Except the possible chinchilla, I've had him a few weeks. Since there's no local breeders, I try and rescue them from the feeder section at the local pet shops.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi from California! Good luck with your new mice!


----------



## Alex (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello from Ireland! I spent some time in Iowa City some years ago. All I can say about you not being able to find any breeders in the area is, "Well, feed me corn, and watch me grow!".


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello from Minneapolis. What part of Iowa are you in?


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm in a little town called Eagle Grove. I think you're three hours away, but don't quote me on that. :S


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Autumn2005 said:


> Hi from California! Good luck with your new mice!


Thanks! I'm from cali I used to live in La Habra! Moved to Iowa about 4 years ago, but still go to cali in the summer.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh how fun! I'm in Rowland Heights! We used to be real close to each other!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Autumn2005 said:


> Oh how fun! I'm in Rowland Heights! We used to be real close to each other!


Oh! Well, I do plan to go to California in like June, maybe we can hang and talk about mice for a while! There are like no breeders here in Iowa! I miss cali!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Woot! That's a plan!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Autumn2005 said:


> Woot! That's a plan!


Awesome! And don't worry I'm not a murderer or anything I'm only 16 haha. Its gonna be an awesome experience!  I'm really looking forward to the summer now.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol, what if I'm a murderer????? :evil:

Haha just had to say that! :lol: But that's why you meet in public location, and don't go alone! Maybe talk mice over Starbucks??? Lol we'll get details when it gets closer.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Autumn2005 said:


> Lol, what if I'm a murderer????? :evil:
> 
> Haha just had to say that! :lol: But that's why you meet in public location, and don't go alone! Maybe talk mice over Starbucks??? Lol we'll get details when it gets closer.


Haha  
Sure that'll be great! Of course! I'll probably bring my boyfriend. I'm getting him addicted to mice Hehe. I'll definitely keep in touch though!


----------

